# Promethazine/Codeine



## CrownMeKing (Sep 27, 2012)

Hey guys, looking for some legit Activis Prometh/Codeine. I've heard about backpage.com selling bulk for cheap but it seems really sketch. Also I checked craigslist just due to boredom and there's people on there selling it from canada. Can I get in trouble for calling and inquiring about there deals. I just want to call them and see if they're legit or not or if they seem like cops. Is it worth a try? I know it's very dumb to be looking for it on those type of websites but with 16oz bottles going for $250 here in sofla i'm desperate for a good connect.


----------



## OGflorida420 (Sep 27, 2012)

let me know if you end up doing anything over craigslist/backpage, shit goes for like 60 an ounce IF we can even get it in O-town


----------



## SmokingTree (Sep 27, 2012)

Damn a pint of Promethazine Codeine syrup is $120-150 down here depending on your connects you can sometimes get it for $100 flat. The lowest I've gotten it for was $110. Usually I'll have to pay $125.


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 27, 2012)

I can't believe that people are paying that much for a crappy cheap pharm.


----------



## PaulN'Chuck (Sep 27, 2012)

I can only speak on the hydrocodone syrup down here boss. I say call them. You cant be held up in court over a phone call.


----------



## Xaselm (Sep 28, 2012)

Hydrocodone syrup is superior to codeine. Oodles more potent.


----------



## CrownMeKing (Sep 28, 2012)

Called him, the guys mad legit, even has some lean posting on SR. Gonna check out the Hydrocodone syrup.


----------



## polyarcturus (Sep 28, 2012)

what is you trying to do dawg? make that purple drank? if so you need to end your journey here and now cause it sounds like you have know idea what you doing. things have to be mixed at certain ratios and amts so as to be compatible and somewhat safe. you risk shutting down your liver or someone else should you not know what your doing. promethizine is readily available at a lot of people houses in fact i can think of 3 people who have a bottle sitting on thier shelf right now(not including me) very easily attainable almost not even worth the cash to buy


----------



## polyarcturus (Sep 28, 2012)

promethizine by itself is a lowgrade high hell i dont even know if i would call it a high more like a nauseous feeling.

but dude take your risks its up to you if you think the guy is legit give his a try, its your money.


----------



## CrownMeKing (Sep 28, 2012)

Dude i've done lean multiple times, just prometh, just codeine, and mixed, yellow, pink, red, purple I know what i'm doing. Just can't find a good connect atm. you kinda seem like you don't know what your talking about.


----------



## polyarcturus (Sep 28, 2012)

....lol....


----------



## PaulN'Chuck (Sep 29, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> ....lol....


Its not readily available in florida, despite what you may think good sir. If you are in Florida and know so many people with these bottle, maybe you can help? Or stop interjecting?


----------



## boabbymac (Oct 2, 2012)

Man you guys have a hard time across the pond in the states all i need to do is walk down to my local lloyds pharmacy and buy a bottle of 600mg of pure codeine in syrup for £2.57 fucking amazing! And they will sell it to me EVERYDAY. God i love my country sometimes also we get 4 100mg msts for £10


----------



## CrownMeKing (Oct 2, 2012)

Where's your country? Sounds wonderful but i'd O.D in a few days if it were that available.


----------



## dwcannan (Oct 3, 2012)

an ex of mines mom had a whole bottle of the shit and i got it for 40 dollars not even opened good shit


----------



## dwcannan (Oct 3, 2012)

i killed the whole bottle in one night with my home boy felt like i was walkin on pillows


----------



## tred522 (Oct 3, 2012)

Did somebody say activis Prometh/ codeine.!!!!!! I use to be addicted to that shot but i never payed for it and was getting pints for free like 3 or 4 years ago is was 35/fl.oz then now it's 50-70 and you never kno if the person yu got it from added some karo so they have more smfh I hate that it have yu on the toilet allllll damn day but yea anyways if that shit do come thru then let me kno I would love to Poe up a 4 and smoke a fat ass blunt... And a suggestion.. Use big peach or peach crush soda it's the best... Houston started it and now we got like the highest prices for pints go for 650 if yu get that lucky


----------



## tred522 (Oct 3, 2012)

dwcannan said:


> i killed the whole bottle in one night with my home boy felt like i was walkin on pillows


awww that reminds me web I had sip a 8 if felt like I was floating and the hallways at the hotel I was at shifted sideways... I was feeling toooooo good


----------



## dwcannan (Oct 4, 2012)

dude we were so fucked up we did like 8 ccs at first then i was like im not feeling shit because we were big pill heads at the time i said fuck it nigga lets drink this whole bottle we drank the whole fuckin thing i came out my bedroom of my parents house fuckin floatin i felt like i was bent backwards my dad looked at me and was like wtf is wrong with you i said IM FLOATIN NIGGA! and we went around walking through town then picked up some red money triple stacks and were up for like three days it was an insane time i only ended up paying 40 for the whole bottle not even opened from my girls mom at the time jugged her ass


----------



## CrownMeKing (Oct 6, 2012)

UPDATE: I was scammed for $300.00 don't know why the fuck I fell for it, lesson learned that if anything seems to good to be true it is.
Here's the link - http://ftlauderdale.backpage.com/MiscForSale/quality-actavis-prometh-codeine-cough-syrup/18732875
Wow just wow every last penny I had to my name gone. What a fucking scumbag. Said he sent them and gave me a DC# but it isn't registered through fedex at all.


----------



## boabbymac (Oct 6, 2012)

Dude just order off oneclickpharmacy.co.uk totally legit site no illegal or controlled substances without a script. I also just checked the t&c's and they do ship internationally. Cheap as chip my friend.


----------



## dwcannan (Oct 8, 2012)

i would mail the ass hole a bomb in a box haha


----------



## chambray7 (Oct 8, 2012)

can you buy curprofen plus from the uk and have it sent into the us. im thinking of getting some of that and doing a CWE to just get the codeine and ingesting that with some promethazine. do you guys think that would work


----------



## CrownMeKing (Oct 9, 2012)

dwcannan said:


> i would mail the ass hole a bomb in a box haha


Dude pretended to be a vendor off silkroad and i believed his ass. Weird thing is after getting my money he stayed in touch for a while. He's suppose to be selling it outa miami too I only live about 30 minutes away but I doubt he'll meet up with anyone or really even has codeine for sale. I'm just gonna have to pull some grime shit to get my 300 back from someone.


----------



## CrownMeKing (Oct 9, 2012)

chambray7 said:


> can you buy curprofen plus from the uk and have it sent into the us. im thinking of getting some of that and doing a CWE to just get the codeine and ingesting that with some promethazine. do you guys think that would work


I wouldn't trust Oneclickpharmacy, it has really mixed reveiws and even though a 6 1/2 oz bottle of red codeine (the best kind) is only like $3.00 I still don't trust it lol.


----------



## chambray7 (Oct 10, 2012)

i did a whole search and i came up with alot of sites that offer curprofen plus. the only thing that suks is each pill only contains about 18 mg of codeine


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Oct 10, 2012)

CrownMeKing said:


> UPDATE: I was scammed for $300.00 don't know why the fuck I fell for it, lesson learned that if anything seems to good to be true it is. Here's the link - http://ftlauderdale.backpage.com/MiscForSale/quality-actavis-prometh-codeine-cough-syrup/18732875 Wow just wow every last penny I had to my name gone. What a fucking scumbag. Said he sent them and gave me a DC# but it isn't registered through fedex at all.


 you spent 'every last penny' to your name on a dubious hunch you might get some cough syrup? priorities............. well, thats the easiest $300 he ever made


----------



## billybob420 (Oct 10, 2012)

This thread cracked me up.

Thanks OP.

BTW you had it coming, buying drugs 101.


----------



## PaulN'Chuck (Oct 10, 2012)

Damn Crown... Sry to hear you got tried.... I say that to say this, " you like to hits licks huh?" Im down the road if you got the drop


----------



## billybob420 (Oct 10, 2012)

lol, yeah, real hardcore guys.

Gonna go ahead and rob some people cause you got rip offed trying to buy drugs on backpage.

You're gonna end up in jail or dead, cause you're obviously not very bright.

Fuckin codeine, lol.


----------



## CrownMeKing (Oct 10, 2012)

Buying drugs 101, nigga I'm sure I get 10 times more quality drugs then your ass and ALL my shit comes from the web. Whatever shit happens I'm just gonna have to get it back the way REAL NIGGAS do. Someone obviously doesn't have the balls to take what they want. I'm not disagreeing the fact that I was dumb AF for beliveing that dude. Pulled a fast one on meh.


----------



## CrownMeKing (Oct 10, 2012)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> you spent 'every last penny' to your name on a dubious hunch you might get some cough syrup? priorities............. well, thats the easiest $300 he ever made


Yeah it was a mojor priority when I was suppose to make bank off the shit, it's called investing. I see someone here doesn't know what trapping is.


----------



## billybob420 (Oct 10, 2012)

CrownMeKing said:


> Buying drugs 101, nigga I'm sure I get 10 times more quality drugs then your ass and ALL my shit comes from the web. Whatever shit happens I'm just gonna have to get it back the way REAL NIGGAS do. Someone obviously doesn't have the balls to take what they want. I'm not disagreeing the fact that I was dumb AF for beliveing that dude. Pulled a fast one on meh.


Codeine is a quality drug? oh wow, that's hilarious.

Oh, I'm sorry, I didn't realize you were a "real nigga". Excuse me while I lmfao.


----------



## DankDru (Oct 10, 2012)

ohh what main stream rap has done to the suburbs. you might have long hair but it will never cover that red neck up fully boiii


----------



## CrownMeKing (Oct 10, 2012)

Dude you don't know where i'm from or what I listen too, but yessum all us folk down her in der souf is redneckin as fuck i'll tell yer what.


----------



## chambray7 (Oct 10, 2012)

yessum we all is red necks. dam i gotts ta go help paw paw with tha corn. ha ha


----------



## PaulN'Chuck (Oct 10, 2012)

GANGSTA GRILLZZ YOU BASTARDS!!!


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Oct 11, 2012)

CrownMeKing said:


> Yeah it was a mojor priority when I was suppose to make bank off the shit, it's called investing. I see someone here doesn't know what trapping is.


 You know what, I read your first post and saw the words sketch and how youre gonna pull some grime shit to get your money back and rolled my eyes. I almost didnt want it to be true but it does appear you're suffering from wigger delusions. You're not 'making bank' or 'trapping', youre handing over your last $300 (which btw is extremely measly for someone who 'traps' as much as you apparently do) to any guy who offers you YOUR fix. Word of advice: try not to be such a desperate junkie, and lose the attitude - no wonder nobody wants to sell to you. $300 says the only thing youre gonna do to get your money back is try and pull the same shit the guy did to you, only not many people are as retarded as you to fall for it


----------



## CrownMeKing (Oct 11, 2012)

I love how in your guys eyes a white kid can't do any of the things i'm talking about, also it was all the money to my name cause I just bought my first car bitch. Where you think all that money came from? TRAPPING. Yes i'm a codeine junkie who just sips it alll day Mmmm yumm codeine yea.


----------



## polyarcturus (Oct 11, 2012)

no white guys do that shit all the time doesnt make em better people.
your a peice of shit who thinks robbing is okay.
just cause ive robbed people doesnt mean i think its okay it means im a fucking bastard dont worry everyone pays thier dues. i know i have. and obviosly you have. you just got jacked for 300 now is the time to quite and start reevaluating you method. stop trying to be a gangster. you know why there arent any real gangsters alive? cause you got to die to be a real gangster.


your first car? thats what up man. hope it runs a long time for ya.


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 11, 2012)

PaulN'Chuck said:


> I can only speak on the hydrocodone syrup down here boss. I say call them. You cant be held up in court over a phone call.


Actually you can. The charge is called "conspiracy". When multiple charges include conspiracy be sure to follow up and see which charge got the most time. Using a phone or USPS then elevates it to a federal pinch. You guys that must have this kind of shit - go straight to smack. Cheaper and keeps you out of the drug stores. Helps you meet the end you're headed towards anyway.


----------



## polyarcturus (Oct 11, 2012)

also if you like codine i would stick to the pills man easyier to get and will have a better effect than what you trying to do as i pointed out b4 you really dont know how to make lean. you just know how to drink some codine syrup and promethizine. which is a good buzz in mix but i would just buy the pills once again probably easier to find.


----------



## greenesthaze (Oct 11, 2012)

Lmfao!!!!!
You are white, act it. 
You don't know how to "trap" because if you did, you'd already have "connects" and wouldn't need the net. Rap has ruined your mind! Go say you're a "real nigga" to some of my "real nigga" friends and I can promise you will never speak such stupidity again. 
Ask young jeezy how he didn't end up in prison for all the blow he WASN'T selling..


----------



## CrownMeKing (Oct 11, 2012)

So there's a stereotipcal way of acting white? Fuck you breh I know some white boys that are harder then any black person out there and the bong in your pics garbage step up to some real glass. I AM the connect down here that's why my shit comes from the web cause it's quality. It just happened to bite me in the ass this one time.


----------



## CrownMeKing (Oct 11, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> no white guys do that shit all the time doesnt make em better people.
> your a peice of shit who thinks robbing is okay.
> just cause ive robbed people doesnt mean i think its okay it means im a fucking bastard dont worry everyone pays thier dues. i know i have. and obviosly you have. you just got jacked for 300 now is the time to quite and start reevaluating you method. stop trying to be a gangster. you know why there arent any real gangsters alive? cause you got to die to be a real gangster.
> 
> ...



Not that I think robbing is ok, I empithize for people and I do know what they go through but if i'm robbing other dealers then everythings cool. Not like i'm taking from someone who hasn't done shit in there life.


----------



## Sencha (Oct 11, 2012)

Damn, it's been a fucked up week.


----------



## polyarcturus (Oct 11, 2012)

CrownMeKing said:


> Not that I think robbing is ok, I empithize for people and I do know what they go through but if i'm robbing other dealers then everythings cool. Not like i'm taking from someone who hasn't done shit in there life.


i used to think like that till it was me at the wrong end of a gun for being in the wrong.


the truth is everybody has done wrong. dont matter who you are. getting robbed is getting robbed its not right, eventually it comes back to you in the end. thats how shit works.


----------



## DankDru (Oct 11, 2012)

I dont need to know either I can tell your a dousche from your attitude on here and your avatar. You have loose lips.. they just keep running


----------



## CrownMeKing (Oct 11, 2012)

Ohh yeah and tell me what my Avatar says about me? I'll tell you, i'm from a non medical state and seeing that plant was one of the best things i've ever seen. I also figured it'd spark conversation from anyone who has been to the same place in Amsterdam. Guess you'll never know if i'm just talking or bout what I say, O'well


----------



## greenesthaze (Oct 11, 2012)

CrownMeKing said:


> So there's a stereotipcal way of acting white? Fuck you breh I know some white boys that are harder then any black person out there and the bong in your pics garbage step up to some real glass. I AM the connect down here that's why my shit comes from the web cause it's quality. It just happened to bite me in the ass this one time.


Its called intelligence. Find some and fast. The bong is probably older than you... You aren't anything special, you're not trapper of the year nor are you a trapper. Do you own a trap house? Didn't think so. What you did is called hustle, not trap... like I said before rap has ruined your brain young'n.


----------



## budlover13 (Oct 11, 2012)

CrownMeKing said:


> Hey guys, looking for some legit Activis Prometh/Codeine. I've heard about backpage.com selling bulk for cheap but it seems really sketch. Also I checked craigslist just due to boredom and there's people on there selling it from canada. Can I get in trouble for calling and inquiring about there deals. I just want to call them and see if they're legit or not or if they seem like cops. Is it worth a try? I know it's very dumb to be looking for it on those type of websites but with 16oz bottles going for $250 here in sofla i'm desperate for a good connect.


No shit? $250? i handled about 30 of those 16 oz bottle today. No wonder a guy got fired before i started for stealing that shit.


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Oct 12, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> No shit? $250? i handled about 30 of those 16 oz bottle today. No wonder a guy got fired before i started for stealing that shit.


 nigga why u sayin that shit here!! you needs to step yo trap game up son! give the fiends their sizzurp nawmsayin'??/ cmon breh set up a bidness sellin that top quality web shit homeslice!


----------



## budlover13 (Oct 12, 2012)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> nigga why u sayin that shit here!! you needs to step yo trap game up son! give the fiends their sizzurp nawmsayin'??/ cmon breh set up a bidness sellin that top quality web shit homeslice!


Nah nah. That's my job there. And i ain't no thief.


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Oct 12, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> Nah nah. That's my job there. And i ain't no thief.


 ay yo shawty its eat or be eaten nawmean... go jack a nigga til your ridin on blades playboy...


----------



## budlover13 (Oct 12, 2012)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> ay yo shawty its eat or be eaten nawmean... go jack a nigga til your ridin on blades playboy...


Translation into English?


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Oct 12, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;v6eALlPadYw]http://youtu.be/v6eALlPadYw[/video]


----------



## chambray7 (Oct 12, 2012)

i think he said its a dog eat dog world go jack foos till you ridin heavy


----------



## budlover13 (Oct 12, 2012)

chambray7 said:


> i think he said its a dog eat dog world go jack foos till you ridin heavy


Lol. IF i were a thief, i'd be set. i work in a warehouse where we sell veterinary supplies. Promethazine is one of the less potent things we carry. That being said, it, the Propofol, and many other items get counted daily.


----------



## CrownMeKing (Oct 12, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> Lol. IF i were a thief, i'd be set. i work in a warehouse where we sell veterinary supplies. Promethazine is one of the less potent things we carry. That being said, it, the Propofol, and many other items get counted daily.



Veterinary supplies? Hook a dude up with some Activis and some Ketamine brehhh


----------



## budlover13 (Oct 12, 2012)

CrownMeKing said:


> Veterinary supplies? Hook a dude up with some Activis and some Ketamine brehhh





Those are two that i don't currently have access to yet. We have a big steel cage in the middle of the warehouse that the real serious stuff goes in and access is strictly limited. What trips me out is that Propofol is all over the place. Technically, it's called PropoFLO when for animal use.


----------



## CrownMeKing (Oct 12, 2012)

Not familiar with Propofol, what is it and how's the high?


----------



## budlover13 (Oct 12, 2012)

CrownMeKing said:


> Not familiar with Propofol, what is it and how's the high?


It's what Michael Jackson OD'd on. It's a powerful sedative.


----------



## chambray7 (Oct 12, 2012)

is like an opiate?


----------



## budlover13 (Oct 12, 2012)

Yeah, i think. i was told just an hour ago that it is injectable ketamine. Evap the dilutant and you have ket.

idk but the guy that told me knows his shit.


----------



## chambray7 (Oct 12, 2012)

i read its similar to a barbituate but less of the thin line for an over dose but its still there


----------



## budlover13 (Oct 12, 2012)

chambray7 said:


> i read its similar to a barbituate but less of the thin line for an over dose but its still there


Interesting. All i know is when i tell most people where i'm working, their response is identical to what you read here lol.

My response is the same. i ain't no thief.


----------



## chambray7 (Oct 12, 2012)

yeah i feel you on that no theif. id choose legal money instead of wondering " dam does my boss know i took that" lol i use to work at walmart in tha pharmacy so i could get pints of purple activis but i chose gettin paid every week over big money every month or so. so i know what your talkin bout


----------



## gotit301 (Aug 27, 2013)

I got connect 200 a pint but you got buy it bulk and pay in moneypak thought he was bullshitting ti inlll that box dropped in front of the house sealed up and ready been fucking with him for a year now no fumbles good business


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 27, 2013)

That shit dont even get u hi....just makes u tired....rappers made this stupid shit popular...soooo....go figure..ha...


----------



## youngpablo (Aug 28, 2013)

gotit301 said:


> I got connect 200 a pint but you got buy it bulk and pay in moneypak thought he was bullshitting ti inlll that box dropped in front of the house sealed up and ready been fucking with him for a year now no fumbles good business


Go fuck yourself with that box fuckin troll


----------



## silkroadvendor (Oct 22, 2013)

Whats going on bro? I have pints of actvis promethazine w/codeine syrup just email me at [email protected]


----------



## silkroadvendor (Oct 22, 2013)

Whats good bruh i have pints of actavus syrup email me at [email protected]


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Oct 26, 2013)

silkroadvendor said:


> Whats going on bro? I have pints of actvis promethazine w/codeine syrup just email me at [email protected]


because all the most legit dealers use gmail


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hahahahaha...this thread is hilarious..its like a lame ass mtv show...


----------



## Smokintoke (Oct 27, 2013)

anyone worth their OPs knows that hydro syrups where its at lol, fucking codeine is a tease . id rather have Tramadol over that.

and the promethazine totally ruins it for me anyway, i tell the doctor im allergic to the shit so they will give me the syrup without it. it takes all the itch away and really that SUCKS. i love the itch it makes the high for me. so does a lil touch if nausea but that hardly ever happens anyway.

i get bronchitis like 3 times a year every year and every time they give me a z-pack and some sort of OP syrup. honestly hydro syrup is what got me loving ops before i actually needed then for pain.


----------



## Xaselm (Oct 28, 2013)

Smokintoke said:


> anyone worth their OPs knows that hydro syrups where its at lol, fucking codeine is a tease . id rather have Tramadol over that.
> 
> and the promethazine totally ruins it for me anyway, i tell the doctor im allergic to the shit so they will give me the syrup without it. it takes all the itch away and really that SUCKS. i love the itch it makes the high for me. so does a lil touch if nausea but that hardly ever happens anyway.
> 
> i get bronchitis like 3 times a year every year and every time they give me a z-pack and some sort of OP syrup. honestly hydro syrup is what got me loving ops before i actually needed then for pain.


I got a 360mg bottle of Hydromet syrup several months ago. Best two days of my life. Hydrocodone syrup is definitely the way to go.


----------



## johnny901 (Mar 5, 2014)

What are some good security protected sites i can get some lean activis from???????? Please let me know!!!!!!


----------



## high|hgih (Mar 6, 2014)

I love cough medicine.
I dont understand the whole codeine promethazine thing.. 
Nor would I drink it because last time I did it managed to make me more irritable than I ever am on any opiates besides maybe a few instances..

And who is this rob?
I think I remember rob from being a tyke


----------



## high|hgih (Mar 6, 2014)

> v
> 
> anyone worth their OPs knows that hydro syrups where its at lol, fucking codeine is a tease . id rather have Tramadol over that.
> 
> ...


ick, sorry about your bronchitis man!
Hydro syrup is nice  I'd rather have it than prometh and tramadol anyways.
Lately I've been preferring trams to opiates because opiates seem to make me very irritable. I've taken 10/15/20mg dosages of oxy about 5 times in the past two months and it seems every time that I take them, I just get angry. Weird.. Kratom doesn't do it. Who knows there's plenty of possible variables to this situation. lol

Trams just make me really really happy and warm haha, LIKE OPIATES USED TO APPARENTLY.


----------



## asap111 (Nov 6, 2014)

I got dat lean syrup for 250 a pint hit me at [email protected] come get it asap and sip like a real og.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 6, 2014)

its $5 a pint fellas..sip like a knowledgeable G...


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 6, 2014)

where the fuck is (e)racerboy?


----------



## high|hgih (Nov 6, 2014)

He's chuggin robo drivin 130mph down a two lane road while blastin freebird and gettin road head on his way to the pharmacy to get more robo


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 6, 2014)

not where he lives hes not..lol


----------



## high|hgih (Nov 6, 2014)

Where does he live? I was just tying words together


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 7, 2014)

where you cant do over 50 cause of traffic..


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 7, 2014)

also,no skynnard..dieselboy maybe


----------



## iconoclast (Nov 9, 2014)

Ya man, pretty much all mail order drugs on CL or BP are scams. I use to like to call them just to listen to them get all excited when they thought they had a sucker. I would just string em along and never send. 

If you want to get him back, create another account and create another order. Tell him you wired the money and he'll feel like an idiot when he tries to pick up the funds. Not much pay back but better than nothing.


----------

